# looking for mother-daughter stories



## acadm (Jan 9, 2014)

anyone know any mother-daughter stories, where both of them are fat and (optionally) rich also?


----------



## Twigzybird (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/moms_revenge2.html

I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but it's a great mother-daughter weight gain story.


----------



## mp7251 (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9812&highlight=katy


----------



## Coop (Apr 12, 2014)

I know of another one at writing.com known as Claire Indulges with her mom Both are of proper age.

http://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1933262-Claire-indulges-with-mom/map/1

This clutch guy is actually very good. It's an interactive story though.


----------



## 321eerytg (Apr 14, 2014)

Coop said:


> I know of another one at writing.com known as Claire Indulges with her mom Both are of proper age.
> 
> http://www.writing.com/main/interact/item_id/1933262-Claire-indulges-with-mom/map/1
> 
> This clutch guy is actually very good. It's an interactive story though.



Haha Holy crap that's my story! I'm clutch, thanks for the compliment. For anyone that's into the mother daughter stories I suggest reading it, and maybe adding a chapter to it if you want.


----------



## 321eerytg (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmm I tried to reply but it didn't show up, oh well.

Hey so that's actually my story! I'm clutch, and thanks for the compliment. I wish I spent more time on it but people haven't been adding chapters to it recently. If you're decent at writing I suggest adding a chapter to it, then I might just reply with a chapter of my own.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Apr 16, 2015)

acadm said:


> anyone know any mother-daughter stories, where both of them are fat and (optionally) rich also?




Been a long time since your request, but Something's Gotta Give finally got around to this angle at my last post. Keep watching for more development!


----------



## jenemc (Apr 26, 2015)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=8078&rowStart=1


----------

